# Plow storage in the off season...



## TurfPlow (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anybody have any ideas about plow storage in the off season? I am looking for ideas on space saving, easy mobility, etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

TurfPlow;1226593 said:


> Does anybody have any ideas about plow storage in the off season? I am looking for ideas on space saving, easy mobility, etc. Thanks in advance.


Well you cant fold them up so where do you have the most room to put it? Shelving if it is strong enough and you can get the plow up on it, etc. Put it outside side with a tarp over it. Only issue with that is they can get weathered still so spray it down with WD40 or similar product.

As far as moving it around they make plow dollys or I have used snowmobile movers.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I just sell them at the end of each year and buy new ones come fall. Saves me space and I always have new plows the next year.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I dismount mine outside and use Bobcat to store it at one end of a barn. If you can I think you'll have less problems stored out of the elements.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

snowmobile dollies work great if you have a cement floor in your shop


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

and furniture dollies from HD or Lowes work great also. They are cheap, or you can build some of your own.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

seen one guy with overseas shipping tub store them on top all lined up for the summer. used a fork lift or bucket loader to lift them up. 

i know you prob dont have these but idea for others. off the ground / basicly dry up there in the sun / vary vary hard for someone to steal them from you in the off season also. unless the truck has a MASIVE lift kit to reach that high. :laughing:


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

i spray mine with fluid film and put them on furniture dollies from harbor freight that way i can move it around in the garage!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I keep mine inside out of the sun and rain, on a pallet sprayed with PB blaster and covered with a tarp.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1226707 said:


> I just sell them at the end of each year and buy new ones come fall. Saves me space and I always have new plows the next year.


There's always that haha Thumbs Up


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

outside to bask in the sun for the summer


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

NBI Lawn;1227769 said:


> There's always that haha Thumbs Up


I was just playing around, but I am sure there is someone out there that does this.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

maverjohn;1227686 said:


> I keep mine inside out of the sun and rain, on a pallet sprayed with PB blaster and covered with a tarp.


bad idea.

you ever do the pb blaster test for rusting after so long? and or read the can. its not designed for a lube or long term use.

it will rust stuff up faster as its a catilist.

wd-40 would be 10x better as it was designed as a water replent for the airplane industry years ago.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

I bought a set of snowmobile dollies from Northern Tool. They work well on my concrete garage floor, but the casters are not great...if they fail I'd get something more rugged. In addition I need to make a saddle to work better on on support the frame. 

For the price though in combo with a floor jack the dollies are working well for me.


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

I grease the Rams, I put it on a pallet to keep it off the ground, put a large piece of plywood on top of the plow to keep the rain off and let the air blow through. Tarps seem to cause condensation and rust.
A friend of mine just puts his in the woods to be out of the way but nothing ever drys in a woods as there is very little wind and too much shade.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a Diamond MDII. I disconnect my blade, put that on top of the shipping container at my friends shop, then unbolt the wings that the lights bolt to and put those and the pump in my garage at home where they cant walk away, then I put the head gear inside the container


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

back of my garage on a few furniture dollies. right next to the leaf loader for the fall


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

sweetk30;1228120 said:


> bad idea.
> 
> you ever do the pb blaster test for rusting after so long? and or read the can. its not designed for a lube or long term use.
> 
> ...


PB blaster makes something like fluid film, I don't remember the name right now, but I will look when i'm back at the shop, to me it worked better then wd-40.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.blastercorporation.com/Corrosion_Stop.html

prob this. wow new stuff i didnt know of.

just makin sure as most dont know reg pb blaster will rust stuff fast. Thumbs Up


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats it, worked out great.


----------



## dynamic (Jan 30, 2008)

I pressure wash the whole plow, treat any bare metal, and break out the Fluid Film!!!!

Then leave it out in the weather uncovered all year long.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Mine are outside as well, sprayed down with fluid film. I paint them every year to keep them looking decent.


----------



## ghost (Jan 23, 2004)

I wash them off and spray them with FF and keep them in my warehouse. I would never keep it outside all summer


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I wash it, lube it and keep it outside. About September I'll clean up the wire connections, prime and paint what needs it and I'm ready to go. No shop to store it in.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

All my equipment stays indoors when not in use. Trailers pulled in the winter get washed off before being put back in the barns. Same goes for the snow equipment... after each use they get a bath and put back indoors. Seasons end the truck and plow get a good wax. Maintenance maintenance maintenance!! :bluebounc


----------

